# Really stuck with my Creative Pcut CT630 and Signcut Pro set up!



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I have had this for a month or so now and I still cant get it to connect to my mac! I have had several emails with the Signcut Pro people and they recommended me getting a Keyspan which I have got. 

Then I got all excited thinking it would finally work as new device options came up, but then selecting the keyspan one still didnt work. (as well as trying every option that comes up under device list)

I go to click cut from the scissors on the side panel then 'cut out' and a load bar comes up but the cutter does nothing.

Is there anything im missing here or doing wrong? Its SO frustrating not having it working. If anyone has had this problem and got it fixed please tell me what to do! 

Thanks a lot
Imogen


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I have Signcut Pro installed on my mac with OS X 10.5.7 hooked up to a Laserpoint 24 which is basically the same thing. I didn't need a keyspan adapter, I just used the usb cable. Did you install the mac FTDI drivers for your cutter? Here is a link to them US CUTTER - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite 
What mac OS are you running?


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes I have installed the drivers. I am running Snow Leopard. 10.6.3.

It wont even do test feed or anything like that.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

When you open SCP and press on "cutter" a setup screen should appear.
Should show on left side of window "US Cutter" under that "pcut 630" then under that see what is showing for output device, mine shows "/dev/cu.usbserial-00002001A" that's the FTDI driver. 
Keep in mind I only have the usb cable connected, not a keyspan.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I have Creation, then pcut ct630. then the device is keyserial1. Are there any other settings on the software that might make it not connect properly?

Thanks for your help by the way!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I am not familiar with how the keyspan driver works on the mac.
If i was in your position, I think I would remove the keyspan adapter and reconnect the usb cable. Then reinstall the FTDI drivers while the usb cable is connected to the cutter. Then open SCP and look for the output device which should be something like "/dev/cu.usbserial-00002001A"
If it's not there, I would restart the mac and look again in Signcut for the usbserial driver.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

DreamCatcher said:


> I have Creation, then pcut ct630. then the device is keyserial1. Are there any other settings on the software that might make it not connect properly?
> 
> Thanks for your help by the way!


One more thing to check, Have you tried switching usb ports with the keyspan adapter. Maybe it is assigning a certain port to it.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I have taken the keyspan out, then tried with the new device which is usbserial-0002006. still nothing. 

I cant work out how to uninstall and then reinstall the driver, as when I downloaded the uninstall file it was an .exe which is for windows. I have installed the software multiple times though in an attempt to get it to work.


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

I know I'm answering with an out of the box answer, but if you need tor run your cutter from mac osx and the native software is for windows only, you could run a VM (virtual machine) with windows in it and run your cutter from there, that's how I solved my set-up. Sometimes it's better to get up and running somehow than wait for things to work, when they do not. I use Vbox from SUN, free, fast and stable.

hope it helps


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

loloxa said:


> I know I'm answering with an out of the box answer, but if you need tor run your cutter from mac osx and the native software is for windows only, you could run a VM (virtual machine) with windows in it and run your cutter from there, that's how I solved my set-up. Sometimes it's better to get up and running somehow than wait for things to work, when they do not. I use Vbox from SUN, free, fast and stable.
> 
> hope it helps


Good point loloxa,
But some people only like to work in a mac environment. I have VMWare Fusion running Windows XP, but only use it when absolutely necessary.
The thing is if a mac software cutting program is available, why won't it run. I am kinda stumped why he can not run his cutter with SCP. If I remember correctly there may be an updated version of SCP that is compatible with Snow Leopard, forgot to ask DreamCatcher what version Signcut Pro is he running?


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I just looked that up on google and will give it a go! Downloading it now. As you are right. I would prefer to be able to run it while I am trying to get it to run on my mac. Not really sure how it works though? I guess ill work it out!


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I am a she 

And I am pretty sure I am running the correct version of signcut pro. How do I check though?

And yes.. I am reluctuant to run it from something other than my mac environment. But I may aswell try anyway.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry Imogen,
I'm always forgetting there are both men and women that use cutters. Guess I'm showing my age now.
I was reading some threads on USCutter support forum, it seams others using Snow Leopard are having issues like yours. I don't know if there is going to be an easy fix for it. Check this link to mac support for USCutter 
Mac Users Board


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok thanks. Ill have a read of that forum! Hopefully they may have some answers.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I have left a message on that forum also. But if anyone has any more suggestions please let me know, and if i come up with a fix I will also post here incase there are more people with my issue.


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree with you 100%, it should run, but sometimes updates brake compatibility ( often enough in new releases of OSX) so having an intermediate layer that can assure you that you won't be stuck without being able to serve your clients, is a life safer, that is how I got stuck with windows running in a virtual layer for my cutter. Just see it as a last resort that might ease your headaches. Good luck.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

Is there anywhere that I can get a copy of windows online? I realised that is what im missing when I tried to run it!


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Unless you have used a Apple computers exclusively all your life, most laptops or computers come/came with windows, so there is a high chance that either you or someone you know has one old copy of windows 98,2000 or xp lying around, also you could get them cheap online ( some W2K licenses go for as low as 24.99$ in ebay, and I bet you could find them cheaper). If you do not want to spend the money just ask some friends, if you still find 25 bucks too much, there are options like Wine, but unless you feel very strong on not buying a license I wouldn't recommend the hassle. hope it helps.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

Problem solved! So after the endless emails with Signcut which got me know where, I contacted the supplier of my cutter to see if maybe it was a problem with my cutter, and they gave me some tech support and after having this for 2 months my problem was solved in 2 days with just 4 emails!!!

All I had to do was uncheck the box that says use spoiler on the cutter settings page! How simple was that! Then they helped me get the pressure correctly sorted.

Im a happy bunny and can start printing tshirts at last!


----------

